
USB Killer 2.0 - snehesht
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http://habrahabr.ru/post/268421/
======
snehesht
Watch the video.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TidRpVWXBE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TidRpVWXBE)

